# How to destroy an LGB streamliner (RPO bash)



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Well that didn't work worth a tinkers damn.

Nothing to see here folks, move along, move along.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Albert Einstien once said..."Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results". 

Well call me insane. I use the test forum...I manage to post a pic. I come here and do THE EXACT SAME THING...nope. 

Mods...If you can, please delete this thread...Thanks.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I want to see this [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Why delete the topic?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Steve, for the love of Pete I could not get that to work. Most appreciated. 

For the record...I call this a "Rattle Can Re-Do". I did this to a whole series of LGB undecorated streamliners to go with my GN F-units. Sadly LGB did not make an RPO. When I found a steal on ebay I had my RPO! A hodge-podge of pics, but I think you get the general idea. 

Next time I order transfers I'll add some "postal" lettering. 

Thanks again Steve!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Since you're not a 1st Class member, the best advise I can provide is to create a template file using MS/Notepad, which is a text editor. Don't use a word-processing program like MS/Word to do this because it won't work. Anyway, create the template file in Notepad using the following code as a guide and save it say maybe to the desktop.

        

Then when you are ready to compose a reply that you are going to include pictures in. Open the template file copy and paste the picture URLs into the template file or manually type the URLs in. Then open the MLS HTML editor


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That look great... Do you have a photo of the whole train...


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Thanks noelw...believe it or not, no. Pathetic huh? 

I'll work on getting one. Right now my outdoor layout is but a hole in the dirt, under construction (new house). Maybe I'll take it to the club layout this week.


----------

